

Coming soon: First pictures of a black hole - swombat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227091.200-coming-soon-first-picture

======
jsonscripter
Black holes are visible, but emit less radiation than the cosmic microwave
background. It's therefore possible to take a picture of one if you have very
_very_ sensitive instruments.

However, the article is talking about taking a picture of a shadow, which
isn't really the same thing. Yes, it's impressive, but it really should read
something like "First Picture of Black Hole's Direct Effects". We've already
taken pictures of gravitational lensing caused by black holes, so we've seen
some indirect effects.

